# Horse Memories



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

I just wanted to show yall one of my good horses i grew up with and how they have impacted my life

Pig/27-28 year old/ Gelding/ bay/ 16hh
Pig is a registered TB and he was my trial horse mostly and i would ride him in the pasture
Pig was on of the most sweetest baby you would ever meet. He lovess kisses and he loves being with other horses. The first time i saw him i knew he was special even though hes older, he still kicks around like a 2 yr old

Nugget/19y/o/Gelding/ Palomino/ 15.3hh
Nugget was my 2nd horse i have gotten from my uncle. Hes the opposite of Pig, he mostly acts moody and he like my mare sassy lol. 
Hes a retired roping horse and i sold him last year to a good home. I know hes happy where he is at. He has taught me always be patient with your horse and he taught me how to bring my confidence back into riding.

When i had Sassy, I was thrown off when she spooked and i mess up my leg and I was scared to ride because i didnt want to be in the ER again. But Nugget showed me it was okay he would just walk to the stepping stool and just look at me and i said to myself im ready and that day i rode and i was sooo happy

If yall want more stories on the rest of my horses let me know!!!:gallop::gallop::gallop::gallop::gallop:


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Nugget :gallop::gallop:


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Is it just me, or does Pig have the longest nose of any horse ever?

They are both so cute!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Dragoon said:


> Is it just me, or does Pig have the longest nose of any horse ever?
> 
> They are both so cute!


yes he does he is a very big boy with a big big head on him and thank youu


----------

